# My 600W Vertical



## potpal (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, my first post but I basically wanted to share my experience and hopefully pass on/pick up any advice.
I have been growing cannabis since July but started researching late 2011..

600W vertical cool tube, started with 5 regular Ugorg Killer Skunks and got 2 females hand fed plant magic nutes in 6.5L coco/clay pebbles.
I got around 12 oz dry weight at the end of this first grow after throwing away about an oz to bud rot (I probably threw some good bud away but not one for splitting hairs)







I've almost smoked all of this now and it was a fantastic smoke even though I abused the hell out of it.. burns, nutes, temps lack of space etc etc lol
Only found 2 seeds which amazed me.. also internodal length was nice and short.


Now I have destroyed the wardrobe and bought myself a DR120 II, I have 5 Ugorg blues going, they are at about 6 weeks veg in 1 litres, waiting on sexing some clones then culling the males and potting up to some DIY mesh hempy buckets.. Should be amazing, I've learned a lot from my first grow.. Oh also have 4 x 26w 10% UVB CFL bulbs waiting to be used for flower..

So please throw some Q's at me, I've not got many pics of the tent but i'll make sure when it's in flower some shots will be added.


----------



## x iGrow x (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice grow man.. Buds look nice..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

VERYNICE! I second jimi's post^. Btw nice avatar i love jimi!


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 4, 2013)

Shit ya man those buds look fantastic. I'm not trying to bash in anyway but its not really vertical. Its a plain horizontal grow. To really get the benefit of vertical is to stack plants one on top of the other in a self set up so that you get the most out of the space you have.

Take a net with bigger at least 3x3 in squares above the plants about 14-18in depending on what type of plant it is the train them outwards and keeping them under the net all the time and you will replicate that top 20 fold.

Or if its vertical you stack the plants and keep the net going vertical as well distance depending on plant and set up again and you can manipulate a whole lot more of the plant to get a better harvest. Not that you need to in any way. Looks like you grow some nice buds as it is now. Its just some info if ya want.


----------



## iadburner (Jan 4, 2013)

Evo8Emperor said:


> Shit ya man those buds look fantastic. I'm not trying to bash in anyway but its not really vertical. Its a plain horizontal grow. To really get the benefit of vertical is to stack plants one on top of the other in a self set up so that you get the most out of the space you have.
> 
> Take a net with bigger at least 3x3 in squares above the plants about 14-18in depending on what type of plant it is the train them outwards and keeping them under the net all the time and you will replicate that top 20 fold.
> 
> Or if its vertical you stack the plants and keep the net going vertical as well distance depending on plant and set up again and you can manipulate a whole lot more of the plant to get a better harvest. Not that you need to in any way. Looks like you grow some nice buds as it is now. Its just some info if ya want.


It absolutely is a vertical garden. Vertical gardening simply refers to the positioning of the light. It doesn't matter how many plants you have stacked. As long as the light is positioned along side the plants and is hung in a vertical position, it is vertical. I have 12 plants surrounding a vertical 600 in one row. It's vertical.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 4, 2013)

fackin sweet bra


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess to each their own. It does make sense in that way but you can get a hood's that hang the bulb horizontal or vertical and all the while your still growing horizontally. Vertical growing is to maximize your space. That is the whole point behind it.


----------



## iadburner (Jan 6, 2013)

Evo8Emperor said:


> I guess to each their own. It does make sense in that way but you can get a hood's that hang the bulb horizontal or vertical and all the while your still growing horizontally. Vertical growing is to maximize your space. That is the whole point behind it.


That's what he's doing. The point is to surround the bulb rather than just using one side of it. He could certainly get some more vegetation in there surrounding the bulb, but he's actually doing a great job of using up the space. He definitely couldn't add another row of plants without adding another light at his current plant heights.


----------



## Astral Zoom (Jan 20, 2013)

dope as hemp rope..

def maxed out the space


----------



## Slipon (Jan 20, 2013)

really nice 

and I acctualy have a Q for you, as Im seriously considering to remove my cool hood and hang it vertical  

do you have any experience with a 600W with out a cool tube on ? Im thinking heat and distance aso from a bare bulb (may add my space is 3x5 Ft)


----------



## ArCaned (Jan 24, 2013)

lovely stuff


----------



## Duckweed Dan (Jan 25, 2013)

Slipon said:


> really nice
> 
> and I acctualy have a Q for you, as Im seriously considering to remove my cool hood and hang it vertical
> 
> do you have any experience with a 600W with out a cool tube on ? Im thinking heat and distance aso from a bare bulb (may add my space is 3x5 Ft)


You should be fine if you keep in mind that the heat will rise so you may have to help it along with a small fan below just to create a small current to keep the heat moving and let nature do the rest. You will have to experiment with how close you can get the plants to the heat but I think you can definitely get the plants closer if you move the air upward. In a small grow this could probably be done with a 4" fan. You don't want to create gale force winds here.


----------



## Turm (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks amazing, i wanna do a vert grow sooo bad but wont be able to until I move into a new spot. Until then


----------



## smokalottapotomous (Feb 14, 2013)

iadburner said:


> It absolutely is a vertical garden. Vertical gardening simply refers to the positioning of the light. It doesn't matter how many plants you have stacked. As long as the light is positioned along side the plants and is hung in a vertical position, it is vertical. I have 12 plants surrounding a vertical 600 in one row. It's vertical.






you are both talking about two different things, vertical lighting, and vertical gardening. Vertical lighting is what you accomplished in this post, where the lights are positioned vertical instead of horizontal, which maximizes lighting by utilizing all sides of the bulb as opposed to just the bottom with a reflector hood. Vertical gardening is where you place the plants in a vertical manner, where one plant is placed above another in a column and row of plants and will maximize space. you can use vertical lighting for vertical gardening, but as growers you should at least know the difference between the two.


----------



## Ardiorewotum (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice Grow, very nice. Wondering if anyone has any advice on air filters to combat the smell in the house?

thanks,


----------



## nameno (Feb 20, 2013)

Evo, I used to think about vertical growing like you do. Then I started hearing people talking about if the bulb is vertical that's what makes it a vertical grow,if the light is horizontal it's a hor grow.
When you have a grow the plant rows always go with the length of the light,if it's horizontal you add to the sides. When the light is vertical you HAVE to stack them to go with the length of light bulb.
What made me start thinking about it was I heard a master grower talking about it. I wasn't going to take his word without a lot of though. Am I right? Don't know,don't really matter.Peace


----------



## Apomixis (Feb 20, 2013)

First grow? You did your homework didn't you... Nice.


----------

